# Coke Zero?



## Desseardo (Jan 26, 2016)

Having just been diagnosed with type 2, I was wondering if Coke Zero was okay to drink?

Thanks
Jamie.


----------



## Amberzak (Jan 26, 2016)

It contains zero sugar so it's fine.


----------



## Desseardo (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks for replying Amberzak. I wasn't sure about the artificial sweeteners or the amount of them in a can. 
Cheers


----------



## trophywench (Jan 26, 2016)

Well if you eat or drink half a ton of artificial sweetener it'll be bad for you (and saccharin can actually cause probs at lower doses, but hardly anyone sticks it in modern products anyway) but providing you don't drink gallons of the stuff or tons of other things, it'll be OK !

I've had 'sugar free' pop all my adult life - I've never drank that much of any of it since I'd rather have a cuppa and I quite enjoy water, when I need to actually quench my thirst, TBH  If your blood glucose is running high, then this makes you thirsty (cos the body tries to pee out the excess) in which case, you are much better to drink 'Corporation pop' (as my mom called it!) straight from the cold tap, than anything else at all.


----------



## Amberzak (Jan 27, 2016)

I agree with you jenny but I thought they were asking it in relation to their blood glucose. 

I drink Diet Coke all the time. Not really much of a tea drinker. When I'm thirsty I drink squash but just as a drunk I like the taste of Diet Coke, and from diabetes point of view it does nothing to my sugars.


----------

